# Anavar and ageing



## CC75 (4 mo ago)

I'm seriously considering doing a first cycle of Anavar. I've looked into everything and have most of my questions answered I think. One thing remains.
At 5-10 mg do any ladies feel that introducing Anavar has affected their skin in terms of ageing? My feeling is that ageing related to steroid use usually happens over a fairly long period and using higher dosage/stronger meds but it's certainly something I'd like to avoid.

Has anyone experienced more rapidly ageing skin on Anavar?

Many thanks


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't actually think there are any women left here to answer. 

I haven't personally, not something I've heard of either.


----------



## CC75 (4 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> I don't actually think there are any women left here to answer.
> 
> I haven't personally, not something I've heard of either.


Thanks for your reply, appreciate it.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

CC75 said:


> Thanks for your reply, appreciate it.


Granted you didn't ask but unless you plan to compete anavar may not be worth the possible sides for a woman.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

I'd advise joining the Reddit group r/steroidsxx - it's specifically for female PED users and they will be far better placed to answer any questions you may have


----------



## CarterLovesMoney (Jan 31, 2020)

How you know you get real anavar , Seems stupid but this is actually the real question, we men always have real hard to get actual real var most of the time.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

CarterLovesMoney said:


> How you know you get real anavar , Seems stupid but this is actually the real question, we men always have real hard to get actual real var most of the time.


You test it - either send it away or use a home test kit. Or you look for recent user feedback.

At present, and within the UK atleast, getting genuine var is not difficult - plenty of labs putting out a legit product


----------

